

The Brain Makes Its Own Ghosts - majormesses
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/11/the-brain-makes-its-own-ghosts/382527/

======
ColinWright
A popular story, and there are several write-ups of it, each with their own
spin and presentation. Although they have much in common, they each have their
own flavor.

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8570850](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8570850)

    
    
        Robot That Makes People Feel a
        Ghostly Presence (wired.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8568135](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8568135)

    
    
        It’s Behind You Robot Creates Feeling of
        Ghostly Presence (nationalgeographic.com)
    

========

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8572003](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8572003)
(now deleted)

